

Show HN - My Jeopardy trivia app for mobile devices - mpobrien
http://trivial.ly

======
baggachipz
Cool idea. Since we're talking trivia, here's a shameless plug for my own app:
(Android only) <https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mod0.pubtrivialive>

~~~
halo
Requires location permissions.

~~~
baggachipz
That's so I can find players nearby. The idea being that you see scores of
friends in the same bar/room/whatever, as well as the overall top scores.

------
necubi
One issue is that from the question screen there seems to be no way to get
back to the categories. You can get a new category list, but not the one you
came from.

------
brosephius
pretty neat...are these actual jeopardy questions?

~~~
mpobrien
Yeah - all the question and answer data comes from the J! archive:
<http://www.j-archive.com/>

~~~
uptown
Looks cool. I'm always a fan of apps that can be used for a few minutes during
a commute or other down-time. Just be careful if you actually launch this as a
product. Jeopardy may come after you for using their name, or their content.

~~~
mpobrien
Thanks! I definitely have no intention of trying to launch this as a 'product'
because of the legal issues involved - I just did it as a fun experiment.

It also makes for a fantastic drinking game.

